# Milan: un nuovo positivo al Covid.



## admin (4 Gennaio 2022)

Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.

*Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*


----------



## atomiko (4 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.



Col culo che abbiamo sarà o Tomori o Tonali


----------



## pazzomania (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.


Santo cielo.

Va beh, tanto appena il covid inzierà a falcidiare qualche big, la giornata "si slittaaaa"

Che poi, non so nemmeno dove vogliano andare a parare, il contagio dilgherà per almeno un altro mese.

Che hanno intenzione di fare ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.


Mi gioco:
Maignan
Tomori
Tonali
Leao

Uno di questi.


----------



## overlord (4 Gennaio 2022)

Ma che senso ha far un comunicato ufficiale per dire ''un calciatore''? Cz...dite chi è e basta.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.


Uno tra Tomori e Maignan. Sicuro come la morte.


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.


Quand'è che la smetteranno di contare i positivi? Quando si torna alla cavolo di normalità? Vi sembra normale che uno non possa allenarsi o giocare semplicemente perché il tampone è risultato positivo? 
Se hanno il raffreddore stanno a casa, altrimenti continuano a fare il loro lavoro, punto. Basta con sta farsa.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Gennaio 2022)

Ma fanno come con gli infortuni?Cosa si tengono nascosto il nome?Pagliacci.


----------



## Baba (4 Gennaio 2022)

Quando si saprà il nome ?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma fanno come con gli infortuni?Cosa si tengono nascosto il nome?Pagliacci.


C’è da dire che molte squadre stanno omettendo i nomi dei positivi, perché molti dei diretti interessati chiedono l’anonimato.


----------



## Albijol (4 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Quand'è che la smetteranno di contare i positivi? Quando si torna alla cavolo di normalità? Vi sembra normale che uno non possa allenarsi o giocare semplicemente perché il tampone è risultato positivo?
> Se hanno il raffreddore stanno a casa, altrimenti continuano a fare il loro lavoro, punto. Basta con sta farsa.


Poi i tamponi come li vendi?


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> C’è da dire che molte squadre stanno omettendo i nomi dei positivi, perché molti dei diretti interessati chiedono l’anonimato.


Ma cosa chiedono l'anonimato?Domani escono i convocati e fine dell'anonimato,poi se inventano infortuni per giustificare l'assenza è un altro discorso.


----------



## Solo (4 Gennaio 2022)

Sarà Tonali, così ci becchiamo la mediana Krunic-Bakayoko...


----------



## Kayl (4 Gennaio 2022)

Rebic, sicuro.


----------



## sacchino (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Uno tra Tomori e Maignan. Sicuro come la morte.


Ballo sicuro.


----------



## Mauricio (4 Gennaio 2022)

Mi gioco anche io Maignan!


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma cosa chiedono l'anonimato?Domani escono i convocati e fine dell'anonimato,poi se inventano infortuni per giustificare l'assenza è un altro discorso.


La lista uscirà giovedì mattina, perché rifaranno il giro tamponi.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.


Io dalle foto dell’allenamento di oggi non ho visto Theo. Gli altri ci sono tutti e se tanto mi da tanto il tampone è precedente alla sessione di stamane, ergo…


----------



## R41D3N (4 Gennaio 2022)

Lo sapevo che sarebbe uscita una notizia simile, non la sfanghiamo una volta che sia una!! Sicuro un titolarissimo mica come alle melme le riserve dei panchinari!!!!


----------



## bmb (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io dalle foto dell’allenamento di oggi non ho visto Theo. Gli altri ci sono tutti e se tanto mi da tanto il tampone è precedente alla sessione di stamane, ergo…


Non è nemmeno quotato. Già 10 giorni fa, quando era in vacanza a Dubai, l'avevo predetto. Che razza di idiota, lui è quella voliera della ragazza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2022)

overlord ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha far un comunicato ufficiale per dire ''un calciatore''? Cz...dite chi è e basta.


Scelta del giocatore, privacy.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io dalle foto dell’allenamento di oggi non ho visto Theo. Gli altri ci sono tutti e se tanto mi da tanto il tampone è precedente alla sessione di stamane, ergo…


Sarebbe tragicomico, terza positività al covid.
Fa uno stile di vita evidentemente non adatto ad un atleta.


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2022)

*Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe tragicomico, terza positività al covid.
> Fa uno stile di vita evidentemente non adatto ad un atleta.


Su Twitter mi pare di averlo intravisto. Purtroppo è un dramma che riguarda tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*


Hai voglia a spiegarlo


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2022)

Sarà ovviamente un giocatore chiave


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*


Era intuibile.


----------



## Mika (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io dalle foto dell’allenamento di oggi non ho visto Theo. Gli altri ci sono tutti e se tanto mi da tanto il tampone è precedente alla sessione di stamane, ergo…


Ha lavorato personalizzato in mattinata, due ore fa ha postato sui social una foto dove nel pomeriggio si allenava con il gruppo dicendo che è pronto per la sfida.


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.
> 
> *Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*



Come è giusto che sia, dai. Non sono terroristi da sbattere in prima pagina.

Domani vedremo chi mancherà tra i convocati e lì si capira.


----------



## JoKeR (4 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Quand'è che la smetteranno di contare i positivi? Quando si torna alla cavolo di normalità? Vi sembra normale che uno non possa allenarsi o giocare semplicemente perché il tampone è risultato positivo?
> Se hanno il raffreddore stanno a casa, altrimenti continuano a fare il loro lavoro, punto. Basta con sta farsa.


L’ho scritto ieri..
Mi hanno detto che i tamponi si fanno al rientro e poi solo se si è sintomatici.
Invece sembra proprio di no. Qua fanno i molecolari ogni giorno a tutti pare.. che farsa..

Preferisco (paradosso sia chiaro) tre mesi di lockdown anche con ospedali non pieni ad oggi che lavorare/vivere/socializzare in questo modo.
Con molti che hanno già fatto tre dosi.


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Gennaio 2022)

Spero solo non sia uno tra magnain (giocherebbe plizzari o mirante) tomori (auguri con la coppia romagnoli gabbia) Theo (giocheremmo senza terzino sinistro) Tonali (auguri con la coppia krunic Bakayoko).

tutti gli altri abbiamo modo di sostituirli in qualche modo contro la Roma. Se manca 1 di quei 4 li siamo messi malissimo.


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.
> 
> *Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*


.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.
> 
> *Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*


Eh si intelligente, poi dai convocati si scopre.

Metto la mano sul fuoco su questi quattro:

Rebic
Leao
Theo
Castiillejo


----------



## Pit96 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.
> 
> *Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*


Io punto su Tonali...
Ci sarebbe da piangere


----------



## Zenos (4 Gennaio 2022)

Sara Pinsoglio sicuro


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Dalle foto dell'allenamento di oggi mancano:
Casti
Romagnoli
Theo
Messias
Per Theo sembra fosse un problema muscolare. Direi uno dei 3 sopra. Visto che Casti non lo vuole manco sua madre... Romagnoli o Messias.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Dalle foto dell'allenamento di oggi mancano:
> Casti
> Romagnoli
> Theo
> ...


Oggi Theo si è allenato. Romagnoli c’era. Messias in effetti era assente. Casti non ho fatto caso fosse presente o meno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Gennaio 2022)

Ma io mi chiedo perche un giocatore per motivi di privacy non voglia essere nominato? Se domani un non-infortunato manca nella lista dei convocati tutti lo sanno ugualmente.
Certo che il giocatore dev'essere uno dei nostri geni.


----------



## Pit96 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo perche un giocatore per motivi di privacy non voglia essere nominato? Se domani un non-infortunato manca nella lista dei convocati tutti lo sanno ugualmente.
> Certo che il giocatore dev'essere uno dei nostri geni.


Secondo me è solo per farlo sapere agli avversari il più tardi possibile. Non che cambi più di tanto...


----------



## Stylox10 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Quanta inutile segretezza…..


----------



## danjr (4 Gennaio 2022)

Ad esclusione direi uno tra casti e messias


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*


L'inutilità di questa cosa ? Entro domani si verrà a sapere per forza chi è, in base ai convocati.

O si inventano qualche malessere generico per non far sapere che è positivo al covid ?


----------



## Swaitak (4 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo perche un giocatore per motivi di privacy non voglia essere nominato? Se domani un non-infortunato manca nella lista dei convocati tutti lo sanno ugualmente.
> Certo che il giocatore dev'essere uno dei nostri geni.


magari il giocatore in questione è novax e non vuole che se ne parli...


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*


i nostri giocatori chiave sono tonali tomori e brahim, nessuno di questi ha un sostituto.. quindi sarà uno di loro 100%


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Il vero problema è che ci sono altri 2 giorni in cui può scattare un focolaio


----------



## neversayconte (4 Gennaio 2022)

che bello ! nuovo gioco a premi del Milan! chi becca il positivo gita a milanello e maglia autografata!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Gennaio 2022)

Per privacy ? Pffffff.....
Domani si guarderà la lista degli indisponibili e probabilmente si capirà il nome del giocatore.

Scommetto che anche questo è per non avvantaggiare i nostri avversari...


----------



## Giangy (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*


Sarà uno dei più importanti della rosa, tra Maignan, Tomori e Leao.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Gennaio 2022)

Pretattica?
Così diranno che ha preso una botta su un fantomatico muscolo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Basterebbe guardare le foto degli allenamenti di ieri e di oggi invece di giocare a indovinare. Solo Castillejo manca di questi due giorni


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2022)

chi ha Milan channel e segue gli allenamenti ?


----------



## pazzomania (4 Gennaio 2022)

adesso son tutti anonimi
si vede che hanno messo storie sui social a far festa e non vogliono fare figure di mer.....
con i soldi che li pagano la società...


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Gennaio 2022)

Ac Milan comunica che nel rispetto della privacy,dell'inclusivita',della sostenibilità e del fainancial fer plei,non verranno convocati 10 giocatori per i prossimi 21 giorni col fine di tutelare in modo adeguato il positivo,mescolando le carte per evitare speculazioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*


se non da l'autorizzazione è un *******.

mi gioco theo, ibra, romagnoli.
edit se fosse casti... pure lui è nel gruppo di quelli sopra.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non da l'autorizzazione è un *******.
> 
> mi gioco theo, ibra, romagnoli.


Romagnoli e Ibra non sono scemi.

Theo / bakayoko / casti / Leao

I più stupidi della rosa sono loro


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> chi ha Milan channel e segue gli allenamenti ?


Milan channel è su dazn.
Ora faccio un salto e vi aggiorno.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Gennaio 2022)

Stanno trasmettendo un vecchio Milan Roma.
Se ne parla a fine partita.


----------



## overlord (4 Gennaio 2022)

La privacyhiihi
Dai ma vacagher


----------



## Franz64 (4 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stanno trasmettendo un vecchio Milan Roma.
> Se ne parla a fine partita.


Finale di ritorno coppa italia 2003, 4 giorni dopo la vittoria di Manchester


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Gennaio 2022)

Se volete individuare il positivo cercate Suma o Pellegatti e dal grado di lutto del loro sguardo arriverete a capire se è uno importante o una riserva.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.
> 
> *Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*



Oltre a rispettare la privacy allora rispettiamo anche il gender. Dovevano scrivere un(*) giocat(*).


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Gennaio 2022)

Ora chiamo un amico. 
Vediamo se mi dice chi è l'uomo coperto da privacy.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non da l'autorizzazione è un *******.
> 
> mi gioco theo, ibra, romagnoli.
> edit se fosse casti... pure lui è nel gruppo di quelli sopra.


vabbè Hernandez due mesi fa è guarito dal covid...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vabbè Hernandez due mesi fa è guarito dal covid...


e vabbè lui si sa che produce le varianti di sua iniziativa, si sarà fatto già 10 covid.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo perche un giocatore per motivi di privacy non voglia essere nominato? Se domani un non-infortunato manca nella lista dei convocati tutti lo sanno ugualmente.
> Certo che il giocatore dev'essere uno dei nostri geni.



Probabilmente vogliono essere loro a farlo sapere ai propri contatti, piuttosto che lo apprendano dai media. Alla fine se noti fanno tutti pressapoco cosi, al massimo domattina si saprà chi è il caso. 

Certo tenendo conto di chi l'ha già avuto, le cui probabilità di riprenderlo esistono ma sono minori, c'è da augurarsi appunto non sia Tonali, Theo, Rebic, Leao, Ibra che hanno già dato.


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Probabilmente vogliono essere loro a farlo sapere ai propri contatti, piuttosto che lo apprendano dai media. Alla fine se noti fanno tutti pressapoco cosi, al massimo domattina si saprà chi è il caso.
> 
> Certo tenendo conto di chi l'ha già avuto, le cui probabilità di riprenderlo esistono ma sono minori, c'è da augurarsi appunto non sia Tonali, Theo, Rebic, Leao, Ibra che hanno già dato.


Con la Omicron credo si riparta tutti da zero, guariti da precedente infezione o vaccinati che siano.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.
> 
> *Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*



Questo Campionato sta diventando più falso del precedente.


----------



## sion (4 Gennaio 2022)

Castillejo sicuro


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque Castillejo e Messias sono i seri candidati...


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Gennaio 2022)

Leao o Theo se dovessi scommettere.


----------



## mil77 (4 Gennaio 2022)

overlord ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha far un comunicato ufficiale per dire ''un calciatore''? Cz...dite chi è e basta.


Il Milan fino ad oggi aveva sempre comunicato i nomi di chi era positivo....evidentemente questo è stato l'unico a non dare l'ok...


----------



## mil77 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque Castillejo e Messias sono i seri candidati...


In effetti vedendo le foto dell'allenamento di oggi sul sito del Milan loro due non si vedono...


----------



## mil77 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Leao o Theo se dovessi scommettere.


Theo sicuro no. Quando ha preso il covid il milan ha fatto il comunicato con il suo nome


----------



## Baba (4 Gennaio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe guardare le foto degli allenamenti di ieri e di oggi invece di giocare a indovinare. Solo Castillejo manca di questi due giorni


Ma speriamo che sia così


----------



## mil77 (4 Gennaio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe guardare le foto degli allenamenti di ieri e di oggi invece di giocare a indovinare. Solo Castillejo manca di questi due giorni


Io non ho visto nelle foto neanche Messias.


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Dalle foto dell'allenamento di oggi mancano:
Casti
Romagnoli
Theo
Messias
Per Theo sembra fosse un problema muscolare. Direi uno dei 3 sopra. Visto che Casti non lo vuole manco sua madre... Romagnoli o Messias.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Dalle foto dell'allenamento di oggi mancano:
> Casti
> Romagnoli
> Theo
> ...


Romagnoli c'era oggi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, dopo Tatausanu, c'è un nuovo positivo al Covid nella rosa rossonera.
> 
> *Calciomercato.com: Il Milan non ha rivelato il nome del giocatore risultato positivo al Covid nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Tatarusanu aveva dato l’autorizzazione*



Privacy, ma andate a...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Privacy, ma andate a...


Avranno tutelato la privacy per 12 ore.
Non male. 

Comunque se il soggetto in questione tiene alla privacy certamente non è vaccinato.


----------



## aklos (5 Gennaio 2022)

messias si vede nelle foto dell'allenamento: è di spalle nella foto 7, lo si riconosce dagli scarpini.

gli unici che non si vedono sono casti, romagnoli e theo, 
ma theo dovrebbe aver lavorato in palestra per un problema muscolare.

per me è Romagnoli


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

non avendo comprato un difensore sarebbe un problema fosse Romagnoli.
anche se ripensandosi potrebbe far svegliare Gazidis e Maldini, possibilmente senza perdere in casa...


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2022)

aklos ha scritto:


> messias si vede nelle foto dell'allenamento: è di spalle nella foto 7, lo si riconosce dagli scarpini.
> 
> gli unici che non si vedono sono casti, romagnoli e theo,
> ma theo dovrebbe aver lavorato in palestra per un problema muscolare.
> ...



Ancora....... Ma se è in primo piano romagnoli in una foto!!!


----------



## __king george__ (5 Gennaio 2022)

ma che vuol dire la privacy? che novità è? allora anche sugli infortuni c'è la privacy...

perchè se lo dicono che succede? forse perchè sono no vax e non vogliono farlo sapere? però non credo perchè comunque si può infettare anche un vaccinato quindi..

vabè con questa le abbiamo viste tutte...  

in futuro mi aspetto comunicati del tipo "un giocatore si è infortunato alla caviglia..stara fuori almeno un mese e mezzo...chi è non possiamo dirlo...per la privacy!"


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ancora....... Ma se è in primo piano romagnoli in una foto!!!


ma infatti, nella foto 8 si vede chiaramente. 

cmq mi sa che al 90% è castillejo.


----------



## Cataldinho (5 Gennaio 2022)

Considerando che a noi i giocatori tendono a rompersi a reparti, temo possa essere Maignan


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma infatti, nella foto 8 si vede chiaramente.
> 
> cmq mi sa che al 90% è castillejo.


A sto punto resta solo casti.


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Gennaio 2022)

Se è castillejo Va a finire che non riusciamo a cederlo manco in questa sessione di mercato ora con la scusa del covid.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma cosa chiedono l'anonimato?Domani escono i convocati e fine dell'anonimato,poi se inventano infortuni per giustificare l'assenza è un altro discorso.


Beh c'è il diritto alla privacy in Italia...
Se il giocatore chiede di restare anonimo, lo devi rispettare. 
Altrimenti andiamo tutti a vivere in Cina ragazzi. 

Penso sia una questione di tempi. Il giocatore preferisce informare da solo parenti e familiari senza che questi lo sappiano prima dai giornali.
Dopo il nome verrà reso pubblico. La logica è questa.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma che vuol dire la privacy? che novità è? allora anche sugli infortuni c'è la privacy...
> 
> perchè se lo dicono che succede? forse perchè sono no vax e non vogliono farlo sapere? però non credo perchè comunque si può infettare anche un vaccinato quindi..
> 
> ...


Che ragionamento è dai...

Semplicemente vorrà informare da solo parenti e familiari senza che questi lo sappiano prima dai giornali, magari dopo aver fatto un tampone molecolare di controllo.

È una cosa normalissima che fanno ormai tutte le società, soprattutto con giocatori stranieri che hanno familiari all'estero.

A volte leggo cose ai limiti del disumano davvero... ma poi che ti cambia sapere chi è oggi o domani?


----------



## Nevergiveup (5 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh c'è il diritto alla privacy in Italia...
> Se il giocatore chiede di restare anonimo, lo devi rispettare.
> Altrimenti andiamo tutti a vivere in Cina ragazzi.
> 
> ...


Oppure sei vicino alla cessione ed un contagio Covid non fa esattamente curriculum di sti tempi


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Oppure sei vicino alla cessione ed un contagio Covid non fa esattamente curriculum di sti tempi


Può anche essere, pure se la vedo difficile.
Tenere nascosta una cosa simile per tirare un bidone lo vedo improbabile nella società di oggi, a meno che chi compra non sia davvero un totale idiota, perché insomma si sa tutto di tutti ad un certo livello.


----------

